# cz 75 pcr Match barrel



## 39plyguy (Apr 26, 2009)

Any one know of any after market barrels for cz 75d pcr compact.


----------



## ViolentJ (Feb 10, 2009)

:buttkick:Hey squid, was just going to post this question for you but see that you beat me to the punch.


----------



## 39plyguy (Apr 26, 2009)

You cant win em all .... Thanks though. Good looking out.


----------



## MISSALOT (Jun 30, 2009)

*Match Barrell*

Try the CZ Custom Shop go the the web site


----------

